# موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !



## mr.hima (30 يونيو 2007)

معلش ممكن حد يجبلي موقع الوزارة بتاع الثانوية العامة اللي هيبقي  على فكرة انا عندي وصلة dsl يا ريت متأخروش عليا علشان عايز اجيب  النتيجة لناس غالية عليا ​


----------



## coptic hero (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

*حرام عليك يا هيما انا متمرمط علشان اجيب نتيجه ابن اخويا ولما قرأت عنوان موضوعك قلت بس الواد هيما جاب الديب من ديله ودخلت الموضوع وياريتنى ما دخلت اتصدمت يا هيما يا غالى هههههههههههه ربنا ينجح لك كل ما عندك *


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

ليه يا هيما كدة افتكرتك جبته 
لو جبته اكتبه


----------



## twety (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

ايه ياعن هيما
طب غير عنوان الموضوع 
:ranting::t32:


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

بالراحه يا جدعان الراجل مش حملكم  
عايزين مواقع نتايج الثانويه طيب هى لسه مظهرتش اجيبلكم منين 
 موقع الوزارة اهو 

http://natiga.emoe.org/

مفيهوش حاجه 
 موقع بوابة الثانويه العامه 
http://www.thanwya.com/

ودة هو  اللى احتمال كبير تلاقو عليه النتيجه 
دعوه حلوة ليا وصلاة  صغنونه لميرنا 
​


----------



## twety (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

الهى يفتحها فى وشك يا جوجو يابن الناس
ويفتحلك بابا مش عليه بواب
ويعلى كراتبك ويوسع تخومك
يلا بقى انا كده هشحت عليك
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياجوجو
بس هو غالبا الموقع التانى هو اللى هيظهر بدرى
ميرسى ليك
وبالناجح والتفوق للكل
وربنا معاكى ياميرناااااااااا


----------



## veansea (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

alah ya7`alekom lia 
ankaztony my brother in sanawya el 3amea
thanks alot


----------



## abn yso3 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

*شكرا يا حبيب قلبى  oesi_no  احسن ده فى بيوت كلها على اعصابها​*


----------



## mrmr120 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

ياحول الله 
كلة قاعد على اعصابة بسبب الثانوية العامة 
الثانوية العامة ربت رعب للطالبة 
دة دركولا مش بيخوف كدة
مانا ابن خالتى فى الثانوية العامة وطبعا قاعد على اعصابة 
يلا ربنا ينجحهم ويجيبوا احلى مجموع يارب 
كلة يقول امين​


----------



## mrmr120 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

ياحول الله 
كلة قاعد على اعصابة بسبب الثانوية العامة 
الثانوية العامة ربت رعب للطالبة 
دة دركولا مش بيخوف كدة
مانا ابن خالتى فى الثانوية العامة وطبعا قاعد على اعصابة 
يلا ربنا ينجحهم ويجيبوا احلى مجموع يارب 
كلة يقول امين​


----------



## twety (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

*اميييييييييييييييين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

امين .........يا رب نجح كل ولادك ...........ما انتى طيبه أهو يا تويتى أمال ايه اللى بيقولوه عنك ده هههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

ههههههههههه عنا احسن
بتطلع النتيجة بالتدريج كل كم يوم بتطلع نتيجة موضوع او موضوعين

انتو دفعة وحده هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلالا  ان شاءلله يكونو علامات الكل طبعا اللي درسو  يكون علاماتهن عالية


----------



## twety (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

متصدقيييييييييييش
دى اشاعات
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## hamadaelazab (11 يونيو 2008)

معلش انا قصدي ادخل على موقع غيييييييييييييير دددههههههه خاللللللللللللللللللللللللللصصصصصصصصصصصصص


----------



## hamadaelazab (11 يونيو 2008)




----------



## hamadaelazab (11 يونيو 2008)

انا مضايق خالص عايز اعرف النتيجة بسرعه علشان انا محلتش كويس في الامتحان


----------



## emy (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

_ربنا مع كل اللى فى الثانويه العامه_​


----------



## نيفيين أمين (14 يوليو 2008)

انا نيفين عضوه جديده وكنت عايزه فعلا اى موقع عشان اجيب النتيجه ياريت حد يساعدنى اشكركم


----------



## mahmoud_mm (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا   جزيلا


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

*مواقع للنتائج اهة يا بشر

http://www.emoe.org


http://natiga.moe.gov.eg

و دة موقع مصراوى و شغال تمام

http://nateega.masrawy.com/thanwya/DefaultAPP.aspx​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

*بالتوفيق و النجاح أن شاء الله للجميع​*


----------



## totty (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

_يارب يكون خير على كل الطلبه

ويفرح قلووووووووبهم يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب_​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (15 يوليو 2008)

*يا حول الله يا رب ، صعبتو عل:crying:
بالتوفيق و النجاح لكل اولاد المسيح*
*اله السماء يعطينا النجاح و نحن عبيده نقوم و نبنى*


----------



## رحاب مجدى (15 يوليو 2008)

موقع معفن


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: موقع الوزارة للحصول على نتيجة الثانوية العامة المصرية !*

*الموضوع دة أمبارح كان كدة​*




*ربنا يكون فى عون المصريين و بالنجاح للجميع​*


----------



## نرمين ايمن (10 مايو 2014)

شركة تنظيف بالخبر
شركة عزل اسطح بالخبر
شركة نقل اثاث بالخبر
شركة تنظيف خزانات بالخبر
شركة كشف تسربات بالخبر
شركة تنظيف بالأحساء 
شركة عزل خزانات بمكة 
شركة كشف تسربات بمكة 
شركة نقل عفش بينبع 
شركة تنظيف خزانات بمكة 
شركة تنظيف فلل بمكة 
شركة تنظيف منازل بالمدينة
شركة تنظيف منازل بالدمام
نقل عفش بجدة
شركة عزل أسطح بالدمام
شركة عزل أسطح بالدمام
نقل عفش بالمدينة
شركة عزل أسطح بالرياض
شركة تنظيف منازل بجده
شركة تنظيف منازل بالخرج
شركة عزل أسطح بالدمام
نقل عفش بالدمام
شركة تنظيف فلل بالرياض
شركات تنظيف بالرياض
شركة تنظيف شقق بالرياض
شركة تنظيف بيوت بالرياض
شركة تنظيف مسابح بالرياض
شركة تنظيف مجالس بالرياض
شركة تنظيف كنب بالرياض
جلي بلاط في الرياض
شركة تنظيف موكيت بالرياض
شركة عزل خزانات بالرياض
شركة مكافحة حشرات بالرياض
شركة تخزين اثاث بالرياض
شركة نقل عفش الرياض
شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض
شركة تنظيف بيارات بالرياض
شركة تسليك مجارى بالرياض
شركة جلى بلاط بالرياض
شركة تنظيف كنب بالرياض
شركة تنظيف منازل بالرياض

شركات فى المملكة
تخلص من الحشرات
نقل وتخزين الأثاث بجودة عالية
جلى البلاط والرخام
نظافة المسابح


----------

